# Roaming in the USA



## salaried (8 Oct 2013)

Hello, We are going to the states in a few weeks and as far as I know we do not need to do anything regarding choosing a phone network when we get there,  We are both with meteor,  My wife has an I phone and I have a bog standard galaxy,  We will top up before we go but are the charges very high if we ring each other when over there , Also do we need to put in an added number before ringing each other, Any help would be appreciated, Regards Salaried.


----------



## vandriver (8 Oct 2013)

Turn off data roaming before you take off!
Meteor charge €10.24 per Mb !!
Call charges are about €1.60 per minute calling or receiving,so that quick chat would be 3.20 a minute!
Texts are 39c each.
To give you a rough idea,a 5 minute YouTube video could cost you €150(not a typo)
If you have each other's phone numbers stored in full international format then there should be no problem( +353 85 xxx xxxx)


----------



## salaried (12 Oct 2013)

Thanks Vandriver, You could well have saved us a small fortune , We were there before but I was not sure about the details,  Regards Salaried.


----------



## so-crates (13 Oct 2013)

If you are there a few weeks, and your handsets are unlocked it might be worthwhile looking into getting prepaid SIMs there. That way you would be phoning local and it would probably be cheaper.


----------



## bestplc (15 Oct 2013)

roaming is a general term referring to the extension of connectivity service in a location that is different from the home location where the service was registered. This is when you connect to an overseas network and calls are routed via that network provider instead of your home network, at a vastly increased cost.


----------

